# What have you lost?



## CobisCaller

Well, in short, my cell phone is now sitting on a central NE lake bottom. :x

It's a pretty helpless feeling hearing the "plunk" and watching something sink out of view. I mean what are the odds that an object would fall directly in the center of a 9" circle in a 6' X 6' ice house! 
:lol:

Following the incident, we began wondering actually how much stuff is lost through the ice every year. :lol:

To all you guys up north that have good ice and get to fish all winter long, what are some things that you have lost down the hole over the years?

:beer:


----------



## BigDDL

one ice skimmer
one ice cleat
one rod
two rod holders
almost an entire bucket's worth of minnows

thought I lost my son's glasses in twenty feet of water (he's five and gave them to ME so he wouldn't lose them while playing)..after hours of looking (including looking down each hole with a camera) I found them the next day in the folds of the ice house


----------



## cavedude

5 or so ice scoops
well over 10 depth finders
flashlight
my buddy lost an 80gb ipod(400$)
hook outs


----------



## Norm70

at least 5 scoops
3 poles 
at least 20 depth finders
cell phone
waxies
maggots
minnows
pair of glasses
digital camera 
shotgun shells
propane latern(happened about a week ago)

and probably what i most regret the numerous state record fish that come off right before i land them!! :beer:


----------



## Invector

Rods a butt load of weights and my mind


----------



## litko609

A pewter cork, which we used for a bottle of whiskey. Unfortunately, we had to finish the bottle off before leaving...
:beer: 
LOL


----------



## 870 XPRS

I dropped my cell in a few years ago, somehow dove into the hole up to my armpit and caught it. Worked great for about 3 months, then i took it in and they told me some ridiculous story of how the phone had unrepairable water damage. Don't know what that was all about.


----------



## CobisCaller

Add another ice scoop to the list. My nephew dropped a brand new one in the lake Sunday. :lol:

This is pretty good. Keep 'em comin.


----------



## jgat

Flashlight
Tipup
Can of Soup
2 ice dippers
buck knife
vise grips
ice chisel


----------



## drjongy

I have never seen it myself but I guess some people have lost thier Vexilar through an ice hole...man would that be a bummer!!!!


----------



## holmsvc

drjongy said:


> I have never seen it myself but I guess some people have lost thier Vexilar through an ice hole...man would that be a bummer!!!!


That has to be a ten inch hole for that to happen.


----------



## Invector

Ive come close to my Vex sliding in the hole. Grabbed it before it got over half ways over. So now if Im out side I make sure I put snow between the Vex and the hole.

One to add to the list...FISH


----------



## shootnmiss09

Only been fishign for two years, and I don;t get out that much, so I havent lost nething down the hole YET. Cavedude I feel sorry for your friend who lost the 80Gig Ipod down the hole!


----------



## bjertness07

we lost a brand new rod and a spatula for flippin burgers outside the house...both down the same hole the same day. however, with some clever "MacGyver" engineering, we rigged up a line and hook and fished 'em both out again. both are being used still today.


----------



## Duckslayer100

Just lost my phone last week. Boy that hurt. I practically stripped naked lookin for the damn thing because I couldn't come to terms with the idea of that bloodline sinking to the bottom of a lake.

Ignorance is bliss I guess...until I went to the Sprint store to buy a new one... reality bites. uke:


----------



## boondocks

I ice fish quite a bit and have been for about 10 years and the only time i ever lost anything down a hole was when I took a particular friend with me. On that day he managed to drop my leathermans tool and a rod holder down the hole. Then later he thought he caught a fish and here it was the rod holder. To bad he couldn't have caught the leathermans.
 :rock:


----------



## Cando

poker chips, pager, flashlight


----------



## Scott Schuchard

rod holder
pole
bottle of beer(holms was there) 
depth finders
1lb propane bottle


----------



## Maverick

A few years back I had a buddy (who had recently lost his right eye) who was ice fishing with another friend. Good ol one eye needed something out of the truck, and asked for the keys from good ol 2 eye. Well 2 eyes threw the keys at him and Yep, down they went. 45 minutes later all I hear is them screaming again at each other (there had been a few words used right after the sinking of the keys). This time they had pulled them up. A couple of treble hooks, some weight, and a camera is all it took. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the keys!!


----------



## ice man

I have been ice fishing for about 4-5 years now and have been very luck and have not lost much. I lost a rod but went back the next day and spent an hour fishing for it and got it back. Lost half an orange and my cousin lost a full can of Dew and never pulled a fish out of that hole. Other wise nothin else. Yet.


----------



## 264

Just last week My buddy lost a scoop and a decoy harness. i don't recall ever losing anything myself but have heard of quite a few cell phones going down the holes....not cool, unless you have ins. on them and want a new phone...lol!


----------



## jaydogg

would you believe that after boring one hole, I bent down to clean it out and my cell phone fell out of my coat. Luckily, it had fallen on the piece of ice between both holes, and then it slid to the frozen hole. whew! I now keep it inside a pocker thats zipped.



CobisCaller said:


> Well, in short, my cell phone is now sitting on a central NE lake bottom. :x
> 
> It's a pretty helpless feeling hearing the "plunk" and watching something sink out of view. I mean what are the odds that an object would fall directly in the center of a 9" circle in a 6' X 6' ice house!
> :lol:
> 
> Following the incident, we began wondering actually how much stuff is lost through the ice every year. :lol:
> 
> To all you guys up north that have good ice and get to fish all winter long, what are some things that you have lost down the hole over the years?
> 
> :beer:


----------



## holmsvc

jaydogg said:


> would you believe that after boring one hole, I bent down to clean it out and my cell phone fell out of my coat. Luckily, it had fallen on the piece of ice between both holes, and then it slid to the frozen hole. whew! I now keep it inside a pocker thats zipped.


People aren't allowed cell phones in my ice house. If I wanted to listen to the phone ring I would go to the office not the ice house!


----------



## jeepguy

I almost lost my dog down the hole. I have a 10" blade and a 40 lb lab, she fits down the hole. She dropped her back legs in the holes and fell in. I grabbed her collar and yanked her out. I guess it could of been pretty bad if she went under. Needless to say, she stays home when I go fishing.


----------



## SmellCat

2- yeah that's right, 2 Cell Phones
Ice Chisel
numerous depth finders 
2 Rods
Skimmer
Lantern
And tons of tackle


----------



## Jiffy

How do you loose a lantern through the ice?  :lol:


----------



## fylling35

A northern took a rod of mine down the hole with him one day. Needless to say, I am a little ****** and my brothers are giving me crap. Later that day...by littlest brother is fishing out of the same hole...and catches what he thinks is a fish...and I hear him say Hey...I caught your rod...I thought he was kidding...but no....he caught my lost rod....and the bastard fish that tried to steal it.


----------



## dosch

> How do you loose a lantern through the ice?


R.I.P Jiffy......ohhhh the memories!


----------



## Tracker21

I have heard of a story about a guy lossing his dog down a hole that was fishing next to a spearing house, and the dog came up the spearing hole. needless to say they guys that were spearing came running out of the house whent he dog came up. Not sure if its true or not just something I have heard.


----------



## Booster

Tracker21 said:


> I have heard of a story about a guy lossing his dog down a hole that was fishing next to a spearing house, and the dog came up the spearing hole. needless to say they guys that were spearing came running out of the house whent he dog came up. Not sure if its true or not just something I have heard.


I would have laughed so F#$% hard at that sight!


----------



## Savage260

I have never lost any thing, but due to my job I have witnessed about 6 vehicles, including a 3 day old Yukon slip beneath the ice on Devils Lake. Don't drive under the bridges!!!


----------



## mnhunt1989

> at least 5 scoops
> 3 poles
> at least 20 depth finders
> cell phone
> waxies
> maggots
> minnows
> pair of glasses
> digital camera
> shotgun shells
> propane latern(happened about a week ago)


why do you have shotgun shells out ice fishing?


----------



## BrdHunter

depth finders
rods 
tackle 
cell phone


----------



## Gooseguy10

With the crew that hangs out on these forums, I am surprised no one gave good answers like:

sanity, patience, their marriage, their job, virginity  , oh wait, omit that last one.

It would be interesting to see how much junk is actually on the bottoms of these lakes.


----------



## iwantabuggy

So far I've only lost two rods and a little bit of tackle. Got both rods back...... I could see one and fished it back out. The other had a fish on it. A guy fishing near me hooked the line and pulled out both the rod and the fish. He gave the rod back to me and I let him keep the fish.


----------



## Norm70

> why do you have shotgun shells out ice fishing?


I think every coat i own has at least one shotgun shell in it thats why


----------



## duckboy1187

oh i have got in many arguments with the girl freind telling me that i need to choose between hunting and fishing or HER.... what do you think i tell her!


----------



## mnhunt1989

> I think every coat i own has at least one shotgun shell in it thats why


I was starting to wonder lol...i was gunna ask what kind of fish you were fishing for that you needed to shoot them before u pulled them all the way through the ice :lol: [/quote]


----------



## meese

Just a few scoopers, and the branch I had my line tied to.

Why don't you guys start leaving the cell phone in the truck?


----------



## Norm70

duckboy if your gf makes you choose your not going to be with her very long. :-?


----------



## Tracker21

I told a girl i was going hunting over a dance back in highschool. Haven't talked to her since haha. Think it was for the best.


----------



## blhunter3

I have lost a girlfriend ice fishing, she wanted to go to a very fancy place to eat and I wanted to fish. 
I have lost
flahser
rods
hooks
tackel box
many fish
weights
wallet
a lot of bait flash lights


----------



## duckboy1187

oh yeah your telling me....nothing will get between me and my love for hunting and fishing!!!! went out tonight and caught 3 waldos two were 11in but one was 26 1/2in!!! very nice fish to pull though the ice


----------



## fargojohnson

litko609 said:


> A pewter cork, which we used for a bottle of whiskey. Unfortunately, we had to finish the bottle off before leaving...
> :beer:
> LOL


A cork sinks? :huh:


----------



## maanjus11

-Leatherman
-(2) Ice scoopers
-Metal Minnow Bucket ( we were spearing, It was my father's given to him by his uncle...big trouble!! Couldn't believe we couldn't find it!)
-Numerous depth finders (usually lose a few a year)
-(2) rod/real set-ups pulled in by northerns, one I ended up getting back though
-a bunch of fish of course

that's about it I guess. Nothing too costly...except for the old minnow bucket I guess.


----------



## Gildog

several ice scoops
couple cans of beer--very tragic!
couple jigging rods--no great loss
sunglasses
didn't lose it, thankfully, but "washed" my wallet in an icehole once

also did a "lost and found" for a rod with Abu Garcia Ambassador 5000 reel--took my legally blind grandma icefishing, and she dropped this rod down the hole. she took it pretty well, but i was bummed for her. an hour later though she had a bite, and pulled up a little sauger...the line from her lost pole was caught on the sauger and i was able to pull up her lost rod from 30' on LOW. that was the best catch of the day


----------



## ruger1

-several ice scoups
-car keys
-pad lock
-washed nieces teddy bear in a hole
-leatherman
-rod
-tip-up


----------



## kato2fargo

duckboy1187 said:


> oh i have got in many arguments with the girl freind telling me that i need to choose between hunting and fishing or HER.... what do you think i tell her!


Maybe we will see "My girlfriend",posted via you, on THIS thread sometime? haha JK.

I have lost:
3 cell phones
countless ice scoops 
countless tackle
vex battery ( Retrieved with my VU, alot of time and creek net taped to a push pole)
Permanent ice house keys (took two time to realize that where the we had the m hooked was in a VERY bad spot)


----------



## ndgooseslayer

Several years ago I was sitting in my house when the fishing was slow. I heard a loud clutter behind and turned aroudn just in time to see a fairly new pole going down the hole. I was pretty bummed about the whole ordeal but I had extra poles so I rigged one of those up.

The next day I set up my house in about the same spot. About mid-day I got a northern on the line and fought with him for a few minutes. I finally got him up the hole and he had a hook in his mouth with some line attached, so I thought, nice.....some jewelry. Well, the line went into the water so I kept pulling on it. Eventually I could see the pole I had lost the day before coming up through the hole.

I was speechless.......I coudn't believe I had just caught the same SOB Northern that took my pole the day before......and that the hook and line were still in his mouth, attached to my pole.


----------



## Benelliman

countless ice scoops 
countless tackle

hasn't everyone? it's kinda like initiation

My buddy's always seem to lose their beer when I show up. Sure wish they'd keep track of their stuff better.


----------



## cavedude

I've lost my mind looking for perch


----------



## theodore

One Christmas morning my boy "threw" his new gameboy down. Since I didn't buy it for him I couldn't help but tease. He was mad for a week or two. The next time we went fishing he dropped a bobber and dove for it. I made plenty of jokes about that too.


----------



## steelcommander

What have I lost down the hole?

1,168 Pike
456 Crappies
316 Bluegills
192 Walleyes

They call me butterfingers.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Funny stuff! Cell phone, numerous rods, some dropped and others from not opening the bail. Watch,a couple knives,pliers,scoops,rod holders and a two or three camera flashers for making jigs glow.

The most recent was a cam corder while fishing LOW last year. Was filming my buddy fighting a nice pike. After he had landed the fish I set it down to remove the hook so he could release the fish. Well he dropped the fish and it flopped and hit the camera sending it down the hole!!!!!


----------



## NDhunter14

Lets see. Two poles because the fish coordinate and hit the poles while im checking a tip up. My phone. Depthfinder. And countless jigs, wieghts and other random things. A norhern even took a wieght off while I was checking the depth. Ohh and my bud dropped a piece a super hot homeade sausage through the ice. I wonder what the fish thought.


----------



## Milla Tha Killa

Quote,"I was starting to wonder lol...i was gunna ask what kind of fish you were fishing for that you needed to shoot them before u pulled them all the way through the ice". Quote

Those sun fish are crazy, don't know what they do next, u have to kill them before they get u, i would use a 50cal for them just to make sure there died.lol


----------



## usmarine0352

*My sanity.
*
:beer:


----------



## headshot

8 man shack and 2 snowmobiles.


----------



## CobisCaller

headshot said:


> 8 man shack and 2 snowmobiles.


OUCH! 
That has got to be the worst so far.

Add another Leatherman tool to the list. First-timer lost his yesterday.

:beer:


----------

